

Blackbird: the browser for African Americans - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/08/blackbird-is-a-custom-browser-for-african-americans-built-on-top-of-mozilla/

======
markessien
That's really stupid. This sounds like an advert for 'positive segregation' or
some other silly concept. Making software for specific ethnic groups will lead
to increased segregation between the ethnic groups and is a terrible thing
socially.

~~~
TrevorJ
Does seem a tad bit condescending.

